# Found on fleamarket: ca 1898 Ideal by Shelby



## andybee75 (Sep 19, 2021)

A friend of mine bought this bike today in a fleamarket in Stockholm, amazing find! I guess it's from around 1898 or so, can anyone date it better? Is the handle bar original?


----------



## mike j (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice find, love those handlebars too.


----------



## andybee75 (Sep 19, 2021)

The handlebar is original, I now found it in a catalogue.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 19, 2021)

I would say it's 100% complete and original. You don't find them like that very often.


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 19, 2021)

That’s a great find! Such an iconic and elegant design.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 19, 2021)

Anybody know what the deal is with the number plate on the back?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 19, 2021)

@blasterracing is looking to buy one of those.


----------



## andybee75 (Sep 19, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Anybody know what the deal is with the number plate on the back?



Yes, it's a registration plate for bicycles, this particular one locally for Stockholm. Was mandatory 1891 to 1939.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 19, 2021)

WOW, that is a great find
that bike is incredible
those bars are over the top ...... nice find, congrats


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2021)

Fantastiskt fynd!


----------



## Martin79 (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you all for the posts. @andybee75 posted them for me but I now registered an own account here at the Cabe. It’s was amazing to find the bike today. So intact and complete. Haven’t decided what to do with it yet. Maybe for sale in the upcoming future.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 19, 2021)

Martin79 said:


> Thank you all for the posts. @andybee75 posted them for me but I now registered an own account here at the Cabe. It’s was amazing to find the bike today. So intact and complete. Haven’t decided what to do with it yet. Maybe for sale in the upcoming future.





Welcome to the Cabe. And that's a great looking piece of history!


----------



## JoNy (Sep 25, 2021)

!!!!!!!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 25, 2021)

How is the flea market in Stockholm? I'd love to go some day. For a short period of time, I stayed in Nynasham with my x girlfriend who was a costume designer for the Stockholm Opera  in the 80s.


----------

